

The solution to gun violence is clear - kunle
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/fareed-zakaria-the-solution-to-gun-violence-is-clear/2012/12/19/110a6f82-4a15-11e2-b6f0-e851e741d196_story.html

======
armored_mammal
Switzerland has guns all over and doesn't have much of a problem, with a gun
crime rate that's similar to many countries with tough restrictions. Norway
has much tougher regulations than America's and still had Anders Breivik.

I don't think the solution is so clear cut or so simple.

It also doesn't help that articles like the one linked completely ignore the
inexorable march of technology - regardless of laws about guns, such laws will
soon be as meaningless as copyright law. 3-D printers have arrived and will
only improve.

I find most of the huge outpouring of punditry and emotional wailing going on
right now to be surreal and out of touch with reality. Nobody likes a mass
shooting, and even less the mass shooting of young children, and they are
horrible, but they pieces of the puzzle don't add up as clearly as everyone
seems to think.

Many of America's laws are reflections of misguided emotional states, whether
it's laws about drugs, the mortgage interest deduction, or the fact that
'silencers' are restricted (many countries with much more restrictive stances
on guns consider them safety devices for hearing protection) among many
others.

It might be time for a conversation, but let's not pack it full of over-
simplified reductions. Mental health is probably a good place to start, but
when it comes to guns, which very well might need to be part of the
conversation, please remember we keep approaching the Star Trek world...

Replicator, make me a phaser.

